#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Flightcase voor mengtafel

## Radar

Dit gaan kisten worden voor een Soundcraft Spirit mengtafel met 2 bijbehorende kisten voor de 19" spullen.

----------


## Music Power

Mooi begin radar. Ben zeer benieuwd naar het eindresultaat. 
Maar waarom gebruik je geen flightcase hout met een formica laag dr op ?

Greetz...Frank

----------


## Overdrive

> citaat:
> Mooi begin radar. Ben zeer benieuwd naar het eindresultaat. 
> Maar waarom gebruik je geen flightcase hout met een formica laag dr op ?
> 
> Greetz...Frank



Ik gok op kosten besparing...

Groeten

----------


## Radar

Sorry maar bij het plaatsen is inderdaad iets fout gegaan maar dat zal wel worden recht getrokken.
Ik werk graag met blank merantie omdat ik dit hier om de hoek kan halen, flightware kun je nog wel laten komen met de tpg maar met planken hout wordt dat wat lastigger, natuurlijk is is goed fc hout met een formica laag stukken beter als dit maar ook stukken duurder, alhoewel hier ook nog voor een euro of 60 lak overheen gaat, dus veel goedkoper zal het niet wezen.
Morgen gaat de zaag erin en de eerste grondlaag eroverheen, daarna deze week 2 of 3 laken lak in de kleur robijnrood.
Een en ander gaat iets anders uitpakken maar onderstaande tekening was een leidraad om met de bouw te beginen

----------


## mp3joeri

ziet er netjes uit!

Begrijp ik nu goed dat je bij die 19" racks de deksels schuin afzaagt of was dat die fout?

Heb jij met zo'n handtacker niet het probleem dat bij het schieten het hout steeds een stukje verspringt of dat de nageltjes er niet helemaal in gaan?

Ik heb hier nl. nogal eens last van, heb jij hier misschien tips voor?

----------


## splash

Hoe heb je die tekeningen gemaakt?? (computerprogramma?)

..::Het is logisch dat een rectaal gebufferde dmx gaat klapperen op je dimmers::..

----------


## Radar

Vandaag was het zagen.




Alles klaar om in de grondlak te zetten.



En dit is het resultaat na 2 liter grondverf.




Van de week worden ze robijn rood.
Schuin was geen optie, dan paste er een hoop spullen niet en ben je een hoop lucht aan het vervoeren.
Tekening is gewoon gemaakt met pait en met paintshop pro.

----------


## wes340

Word het dan wel een beetje krasvast?
Enne waneer hoop je het beslag erop te zetten?

groeten wesley
Ik heb rcf subje's!!!

----------


## Iko

netjes netjes, moeten ook nog allemaal kisjes gaan bouwen... 10 kabelkisten, 3 spiegelbol, stolpjes .. wordt nog leuk weekje werken.. maar alleen beetjee tijd te kort..





> citaat:
> Enne waneer hoop je het beslag erop te zetten?



ik denk na dat ze zijn afgeverft..

greetzz Iko

----------


## DJ.T

Hoe heb je ze nu eerst vastgezet?
Met spijkertjes of gewoon met houtverf?
Ik wil eigenlijk ook fc's gaan bouwen maar weet niet precies hoe dit moet, kan hier ook nergens iets van een soort stappenplan vinden. Ik heb natuurlijk al wel een id maar de kleine dingetjes of soms in welke volgorde weet ik nog niet. Is het niet een id om dit in het FAQ van dit forum te zetten?

DJ.T Was Here

----------


## Radar

Mooi rood is niet lelijk, na de 2e grondlaag de eerste laklaak eroverheen.




De kisten worden gelijmd met houtlijm en worden met een nietmachine even vastgezet en daarna met spanbanden en lijmklemmen stevig aangedrukt.
Hier in dit forum zijn genoeg topics over hoe je kisten bouwt,en anders is dit wel een aardige link:
http://www.xs4all.nl/~mogos/techniek/kist/kist01.html

----------


## FiëstaLj

ik zie trouwens dat de kratjes bier ook van vol naar leeg gaan <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Lighting to the MAX !!!

----------


## Rv

Waar zie jij bier op die foto's?
Euh? 
Zit nu al 10 minuten te kijken ...


HAHAAAAAAAAAA, je bedoelt die bierflesjes waar afwaswater inzat? Sja ... dacht dat we het over BIER hadden, sorry!

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

____
Rv.
____

----------


## speakerfreak

wehehehehehehhe<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

trouwe mooie cases hoor, ben benieuwd naar het eindresultaat

Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## beyma

Dj T,

ALs je zelf kisten gaat bouwen en er zit een BO-rent o.i.d in de buurt, huur dan een tacker,popnageltang en compressor voor een dagje (of twee). De dag ervoor laat je bij de bouwmarkt al het hout op maat zagen en dan is het echt een klusje van niks! 
Als je plannen hebt om met HPL laminaat (formica is merknaam) te gaan werken bedenk dan dat het niet alleen HPL is wat je moet kopen ,je hebt ook grote hoeveelheden bison tix nodig! 
Ook moet je eerst zeker weten welke hout dikte je kwijt kan in je sluitprofielen, dit kan bv 7 of 9 mm zijn 
Het kan nog simpeler met "case maker" profielen, dit zijn hoeklijnen
waar je je hout direkt insteekt, aan de BINNENkant doe je dan je popnagels en klaar! 

Martijn

----------


## wes340

> citaat:
> netjes netjes, moeten ook nog allemaal kisjes gaan bouwen... 10 kabelkisten, 3 spiegelbol, stolpjes .. wordt nog leuk weekje werken.. maar alleen beetjee tijd te kort..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...



snapte ik ook nog wel hoor maar daarmee bedoel ik dus waneer hoop je het te kunnen doen qua datum's zeg maar.
leek me tog niet zo moeilijk te bergijpen.

groeten wesley
Ik heb rcf subje's!!!

----------


## Mathijs

TEERING, wordt mooi man. Ik kom snel ff helpen, (ook met die volle  kratten, dat is niet best)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Maar ik heb: AMC CD8,  AMC 1100, 2 AMC CVT 2030 (buizen!)
Sony MDS 503 md speler.
3 paar Monster interlink 300
2 Van del Hul bi-wiring speaker kabels (zilver, the cleartrack).

----------


## wes340

Is er nog vooruitgang?
ik ben wel benieuwd

groeten wesley
Ik heb rcf subje's!!!

----------


## Mathijs

Vanavond gaat de tafel in de FC. de 19" racken zijn helaas nog niet af wegens ijzerwerk wat maar niet wil komen.

Hopelijk kunnen we de fotos vanavond nog er op zetten.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Maar ik heb: AMC CD8,  AMC 1100, 2 AMC CVT 2030 (buizen!)
Sony MDS 503 md speler.
3 paar Monster interlink 300
2 Van del Hul bi-wiring speaker kabels (zilver, the cleartrack).

----------


## Iko

> citaat:
> Vanavond gaat de tafel in de FC. de 19" racken zijn helaas nog niet af wegens ijzerwerk wat maar niet wil komen.



Zijn dat mijn bolcorners ? ga van het weekend de garage opruime.. dus hoop ze te vinde en dan kan je verder bouwe <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>


greeetzz Iko

----------


## BENjpt

Hoi,

Ziet er leuk uit, maar heb toch een vraag.
Nu ben ik zelf ook bezig met een case (voor lichtcontroller). Maar daaroor hoef ik alleen binnenmaten te zagen en kan ik met hoek profielen het hout vastzetten, dus geen gespijker/schroef etc. nodig.
Dit lijkt me toch handiger? De enige gereedschap: boor+ popnageltang..

Love, Life and Lighting. The 3 most important things in life!

----------


## twtia

> citaat:
>  De enige gereedschap: boor+ popnageltang..



succes met het zagen van het aluminium <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Mathijs

> citaat: Zijn dat mijn bolcorners ?



Nee, dat is zooi van een bedrijfie (ben ff de naam kwijt) wat we al 2 weken geleden hadden moeten hebben. Beetje jammer weer. Op dit moment is de FC voor de tafel biiijnaa af. er moeten alleen nog hoekjes op het sluit profiel. Helaas zitten deze ook bij die partij.

Maar de tafel zit er wel in. Dus hopelijk maakt Radar vanavond fotos van de mik.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Maar ik heb: AMC CD8,  AMC 1100, 2 AMC CVT 2030 (buizen!)
Sony MDS 503 md speler.
3 paar Monster interlink 300
2 Van del Hul bi-wiring speaker kabels (zilver, the cleartrack).

----------


## Radar

De laatste loodjes. Kist is nu af,fotos komen zondag.
Deksel past op 2 manieren en de eerste krasjes zittten er al weer op :-)

----------


## twtia

ik ben een bijna exact dezelfde kist aan het bouwen. Hoe zet jij die hoekprofielen en die handvatten vast? Zet jij er er een strip achter oid want op als je zonder iets erachter popt trek je je popnagel toch in het hout? 

Groeten,

Gijsbert

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> ik ben een bijna exact dezelfde kist aan het bouwen. Hoe zet jij die hoekprofielen en die handvatten vast? Zet jij er er een strip achter oid want op als je zonder iets erachter popt trek je je popnagel toch in het hout?



Als je dan toch zo'n zelfde kist gaat bouwen, vergeet dan a.u.b. die twee vlindersluitingen aan de zijkanten....

Dat is echt nergens voor nodig en alleen maar meer werk.

SuCCeS

*Showtechniek*

----------


## (m)IRON

Netjes hoor...





Dat je er op je 38e zo jong uit kan zien!<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

---&gt;&gt;&gt;Klik hier&lt;&lt;&lt;---

----------


## Rv

> citaat: Als je dan toch zo'n zelfde kist gaat bouwen, vergeet dan a.u.b. die twee vlindersluitingen aan de zijkanten....



Maar zet die andere dan ietske minder dicht naar mekaar toe, dus wat meer naar het uiteinde.

____
Rv.
____

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat: Deksel past op 2 manieren en de eerste krasjes zittten er al weer op :-)



Dat die deksel op twee manieren past is misschien onnodig: de mixer is meestal wigvormig en daarmee zul je je schuim dus ook asymmetrisch in de deksel moeten zetten, en daarmee is de 2e manieren van passen ook niet meer nodig (tenzij je er later nog een kabel-kist ? oid van wil maken....).
Maar met die foto's in de tuin (van de ouwelui?) gaat wel mijn hart open en krijg ik de neiging om eens in mijn oude foto-albums te kijken. 
Tussen ~ '70 en '80 zag het er bij mijn ouwelui in de tuin ook vaak zo uit... alleen waren de kisten zelden in de kleur rood!
En als het regende stond de auto van mijn vader NIET in de garage...   <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

* Deste beter, deste zwemtie!*

----------


## Mathijs

> citaat:
> Als je dan toch zo'n zelfde kist gaat bouwen, vergeet dan a.u.b. die twee vlindersluitingen aan de zijkanten....
> 
> Dat is echt nergens voor nodig en alleen maar meer werk.



Als je even goed kijkt zie je dat de handvaten in de deksel zitten. Ik ga echt geen tafel van 20 kilo optillen met 2 sloten op de kop.







> citaat:Hoe zet jij die hoekprofielen en die handvatten vast? Zet jij er er een strip achter oid want op als je zonder iets erachter popt trek je je popnagel toch in het hout?



Dat is niet nodig. De nagels stekken idd in het hout, maar ze passen exact in de gaten dus dat is allemaal super stevig. Wel hebben voor de stijfheid van de kist (omdat die tafel toch niet licht is) 2 alu strips over de breedte in  de kist gemonteerd. Deze liggen in de hoegen en zijn aan het hoekprofiel gepopt.





> citaat:de mixer is meestal wigvormig en daarmee zul je je schuim dus ook asymmetrisch in de deksel moeten zetten



De mixer is geheel plat. Dus voor ons was het erg handig.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Maar ik heb: AMC CD8,  AMC 1100, 2 AMC CVT 2030 (buizen!)
Sony MDS 503 md speler.
3 paar Monster interlink 300
2 Van del Hul bi-wiring speaker kabels (zilver, the cleartrack).

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoe herken je nu aan de kist of je hem (de mixer binnenin dus) goed om hebt liggen?
* Deste beter, deste zwemtie!*

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaattenzij je er later nog een kabel-kist ? oid van wil maken



Alle respect hoor Rinus; maar hoe onhandig zijn jullie kabelkisten wel niet? lijkt me nou niet echt ideaal dit model  :Smile:  Misschien als een veel te groot uitgevallen micro-case <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>.





> citaat:Hoe herken je nu aan de kist of je hem (de mixer binnenin dus) goed om hebt liggen?



En dat is een kwestie van een stikkertje, of spuitwerkje lijk me.. <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb t maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## Mathijs

> citaat:Hoe herken je nu aan de kist of je hem (de mixer binnenin dus) goed om hebt liggen?



Zoals je kan zien op de fotos is de bak waar hij in ligt een stuk minder hoog dan de deksel. Lijkt me duidelijk. Hoe zitten de hand vaten. Kan je het ook aan zien.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Maar ik heb: AMC CD8,  AMC 1100, 2 AMC CVT 2030 (buizen!)
Sony MDS 503 md speler.
3 paar Monster interlink 300
2 Van del Hul bi-wiring speaker kabels (zilver, the cleartrack).

----------


## mp3joeri

hiervoor heb je de volgende stickers:






kosten 1.25 per stuk

----------


## Rv

> citaat:Als je even goed kijkt zie je dat de handvaten in de deksel zitten. Ik ga echt geen tafel van 20 kilo optillen met 2 sloten op de kop.



Wij heffen stolpen van 100 kg, met handvaten in het deksel en 4 vlindersluitingen, wij hebben moni-cases van +60 kg, met handvaten in het deksel en ... 4 vlindersluitingen, wij heffen mixers van +20 kg, met handvaten in het deksel en ... 4 vlindersluitingen ...
Moet ik nog doorgaan?

Neje, even serieus, had je die twee vlindersluitingen aan de zijde wat meer uit mekaar gezet, dan had die enkele sluiting aan de kanten weggelaten kunnen worden. Zeker bij een tafeltje van MAAR 20 kg.

Het is ongebruikelijk om twee kanten dubbele sluiting te geven, en dan nog op de andere zijde een enkele sluiting.

____
Rv.
____

----------


## rinus bakker

iCe begreep de vraag wel,  :Smile: 
tantewillie zeker niet 
en 
mp3Joeri geeft z'n geld aan de verkeerde dingen uit: 
voor €5,= kun je ook een heerlijke Islay bestellen - zonder ijs natuurlijk! <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> 
Ennuh 
iCe, dat van die kabelkisten was natuurlijk een geintje, maar die kwam dus weer eens niet over..... Niemand begrijpt mijn grappen.. Mwèèèèèèh!  :Smile: 

En het blijft natuurlijk interessant dat niemand weet wat de toelaatbare kracht is op een (wiel?), handgreep of vlinderslot, en dat er kennelijk ook gen fabrikant is die daar in de standaard product-informatie iets over (wil) zeggen.  :Smile: 

* Deste beter, deste zwemtie!*

----------


## Max

Zeer nette kisten radar !
(vindt zelf dat rood ....)

leuke Puma schoenen overigens [;D]



 Lightshock drive-in show  is Powered by  Wharfedale  <img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Radar

De kist , klaar in de gang (beetje donker)

En de kist aan het werk

----------


## FiëstaLj

Mooie kist alleen jammer dat je aan de binnenkant wat stukjes blank hout ziet zitten !

Lighting to the MAX !!!

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Mooie kist alleen jammer dat je aan de binnenkant wat stukjes blank hout ziet zitten !



Dat is met een lik verf van de T-Fordkkleur te verhelpen.
Maar veel erger is: je ben de overzethoekplaatjes vergeten die de aansluiteing van hoeklijn naar sluitprofiel-strip verstevigen en verfraaien!
Dus toch nog een keer de boormachien en poptang uit de doos halen! 
Voor de rest: VET! 
Al zou je op de kopse kant bij de connectors ruimte hebben kunnen laten voor een snake/multiconnector aansluiting. Scheelt een hoop in en uit-geplug elke keer, met kans op disto fouten en schade/slijtage.

* Deste beter, deste zwemtie!*

----------


## T-Nuzz

Hé Radar

ziet er zeker goed uit, maar waarom heb je de case eigenlijk rood gemaakt. Ik kan me herinneren dat er een aantal weken geleden hier ook al een topic stond over een blauwe case die in de maken was (met die zwarte handvaten), was die niet ook van jou? Zo ja, waarom verschillende kleuren? Om een en aander uit elkaar te kunnen houden, of is die ouwe alweer verkocht?



T-Nuzz

Vogelpest nu ook im Limburg. Hmmm, dan zal ik mijn badeend maar ophokken.

----------


## Mathijs

> citaat:leuke Puma schoenen overigens



Die zijn van mij, bedankt! <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>





> citaat:je ben de overzethoekplaatjes vergeten die de aansluiteing van hoeklijn naar sluitprofiel-strip verstevigen en verfraaien!



Dat is idd een beetje jammer. We hebben een hele partij ijzerwerk al 3 weken geleden besteld, maar helaas is dit nog steeds niet binnen. Bij deze partij zit ook nog spul voor de twee 19" racken. Vandaar dat deze ook nog niet af zijn. Zodra de hoekjes er zijn poppen we ze er direct op. Maar zo kon hij ook best mee.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Maar ik heb: AMC CD8,  AMC 1100, 2 AMC CVT 2030 (buizen!)
Sony MDS 503 md speler.
3 paar Monster interlink 300
2 Van del Hul bi-wiring speaker kabels (zilver, the cleartrack).

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> een hele partij ijzerwerk al 3 weken geleden besteld, maar helaas is dit nog steeds niet binnen.



Nee daar wordt je vrolijk van! Kortom: tijd voor een andere leverancier.
Dat zijn toch potdomme allemaal standaard- en voorraad materialen. 
Of waren die onderdelen zo goedkoop dat je de verleiding niet kon weerstaan en je ze in Zwalkaducky hebt besteld? (Levertijden tussen de 2 en 200 dagen?)

* Deste hoger, deste hijstie!*

----------


## Mathijs

Radar haald daar altijd zijn spul, maar die kerel wou opeens ophouden met het leveren van ijzerwerk, maar heeft dat na aandringen van vele mensen toen toch niet gedaan. Maar volgende keer idd ergens anders heen. Dit is niet echt te vertrouwen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Maar ik heb: AMC CD8,  AMC 1100, 2 AMC CVT 2030 (buizen!)
Sony MDS 503 md speler.
3 paar Monster interlink 300
2 Van del Hul bi-wiring speaker kabels (zilver, the cleartrack).

----------


## mp3joeri

mijn tip is dan ook: begin er pas aan als je alle onderdelen in huis hebt, of als je een bepaald onderdeel niet in huis hebt zorg dan dat je niet verder gaat want nu kan je bij de onderkant van de kist waarschijnlijk de overzethoek (ligt aan de grootte) niet meer plaatsen.

idd wel belachelijk dat het al 3 weken duurt om een paar van die overzethoekjes van notabene 10 cent per stuk te leveren.

----------


## speakerfreak

mooie case voor een zeer mooi tafeltje<img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## Mathijs

> citaat:nu kan je bij de onderkant van de kist waarschijnlijk de overzethoek (ligt aan de grootte) niet meer plaatsen.



Het gaat alleen maar op de hoeken bij het sluit profiel. Het is dus geen enkel probleem om deze er nog op te poppen. We hadden de kist vrijdag nodig. Vandaar dat we het maar gewoon zonder hebben gedaan.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Maar ik heb: AMC CD8,  AMC 1100, 2 AMC CVT 2030 (buizen!)
Sony MDS 503 md speler.
3 paar Monster interlink 300
2 Van del Hul bi-wiring speaker kabels (zilver, the cleartrack).

----------


## wes340

Echt een mooie kist.
En hoe zit het met de krasvastheid?
overiggens wat heeft deze hele kist gekost?

groeten wesley
Ik heb rcf subje's!!!

----------


## ralph

Schoon kisie geworden, over die sluitingen: kist kan dicht en spul zit er netjes in opgeborgen, lijkt mij het belangrijkste.

Nette mixer trouwens!

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;*toon*aangevend&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## elektrofiel

ben je niet iets vergeten?

volgens mij horen er nog wat overzet hoeken opde overgang van 
het sluit naar het hoekprofiel. lijkt me wel zo mooi

nico

Sound and Light Partners VOF

----------


## Mathijs

> citaat: ben je niet iets vergeten?



Gelieve eerst even in dit topic terug te lezen!
Dan wordt het wel duidelijk.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Maar ik heb: AMC CD8,  AMC 1100, 2 AMC CVT 2030 (buizen!)
Sony MDS 503 md speler.
3 paar Monster interlink 300
2 Van del Hul bi-wiring speaker kabels (zilver, the cleartrack).

----------


## Radar

Het zagen van de gaten.

ff netjes afplakken om slinters te voorkomen.


De 2e laklaag kan er over heen en de zon kan zijn werk doen



En onderstussen kunnen de profielen alsvast in de verstekbak.

----------


## Radar

De laatste loodjes, nog ff wachten op de hoekjes ( die komen morgen)







Rack profiel geplaatst en alles past netjes

----------


## djdarno

ziet er mooi uit maar kan nog mooier als je echt flitecase hout gebruikt. Is wel iets duurder maar dan ben je ook sneller klaar en het ziet er net weer iets strakker uit.

----------


## speakerfreak

ja dat weet radar ook wel... ik vind dit in ieder geval heeeell mooi

top<img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## Mr Dj

Ik betwijfel eigenlijk of dit nog echt veeeel goedkoper is..paar keer lakken enz..

Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------


## Mathijs

> citaat:Ik betwijfel eigenlijk of dit nog echt veeeel goedkoper is..paar keer lakken enz..



Het is idd goedkoper. voor een echte plaat flightcase hout betaal je 80 euro. Eerst wouden wij plak laminaat er op plakken (het verschil zie je niet, maar is stukken minder stevig).

Nu hebben wij een deal weten te maken dat we platen met een laag fineer (dus niet echt formica) krijgen voor 40 pleuro. Is netter dan plak laminaat, en steviger, en waarschijnlijk uiteindelijk nog goedkoper ook. 

De volgende Case wordt dus NOG mooier.

MATHIJS = TANTEWILLIE

----------


## Mathijs

> citaat:kijk even op www.discowinkel.nl  die verkoopt al dit soort dingen



Zij zijn erg duur kwa ijzerwerk en voor het hout hoeven we het ook niet meer te doen.

MATHIJS = TANTEWILLIE

----------


## djdarno

He Mathijs, 

Waar kan jij ze dan goedkoper krijgen ????

----------


## Mathijs

Dat is een vriendin van Radar, zij werk bij een houthandel.

Dit is dus helaas ook alleen voor ons <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

MATHIJS = TANTEWILLIE

----------


## Sjuul

Ik vind ze ergggg netjes  :Smile: <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzz

----------


## Radar

1 19"rek is klaar.

----------


## Max

Nice !
ik MOET ook spoedig een 19'' rack hebben, maar tweede hands komt er weinig aan, en zelf maken zal niet lukken ...
vindt ze erg netjes gebouwt !
Mijn complimenten
(maar die kleur <img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>)

 Lightshock drive-in show  is Powered by  Wharfedale  <img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## luc2366

't heeft niet direct iets te maken met deze kistjes maar ik heb volgende vraag: ik maak geregeld flightcases en als ik mousse moet (uit-)snijden brokkelt deze aan de zijkanten zelfs bij gebruik van een breekmes (cutter). hoe doen jullie dat?

----------


## speakerfreak

heej luc, is al welles topic over geweest, toen zei iemand, trafo hmmzz  dun draadje maken ergens aan  dan draadje warm laten worden.

het SCHEEN goed te werken

voor de rest MOOI, alleen!!! aardige ruimte dus komen er flink wat dinge in mischien wel 1 of 2 versterkers? moest je e daarom geen 2 handvaten aan zetten

Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## mp3joeri

eey ik werk bij een flightcase bouwbedrijf en wij doen dat schuim snijden met een lintzaag, dat is een zaag die met een grote snelheid rond blijft draaien.
Snijdt als een mes in een plakje boter!

----------


## Mr Dj

> citaat:
> heej luc, is al welles topic over geweest, toen zei iemand, trafo hmmzz  dun draadje maken ergens aan  dan draadje warm laten worden.
> 
> het SCHEEN goed te werken
> 
> voor de rest MOOI, alleen!!! aardige ruimte dus komen er flink wat dinge in mischien wel 1 of 2 versterkers? moest je e daarom geen 2 handvaten aan zetten
> 
> Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....



hmm als ik een gokje mag doen, is het een 16 HE rackje...past dus wel meer als 2 ampjes in. 

Vandaar ook mijn vraag, aangezien die kist toch al redelijk hoog is....waarom die handvaten zo hoog ?? lijkt me niet echt makkelijk sjouwen.

Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------


## speakerfreak

uiteraard passen wel 7 of of meer amps in, maja dat ga je toch niet doen want dan word het al niet meer te tillen mer 2 versterkers plus meer is het al walgelijk zwaar...

Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## Mr Dj

> citaat:
> uiteraard passen wel 7 of of meer amps in, maja dat ga je toch niet doen want dan word het al niet meer te tillen mer 2 versterkers plus meer is het al walgelijk zwaar...
> 
> Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....



Ooit gehoord van zwenkelwieletjes....?

Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoe zit die hoeklijn vast...
het is geen inschuif-type want van binnen niks te zien, maar ik mis de popnagels die de stevige verbinding bepalen....
LijM?
Of hangt alles af van die ene bolhoekpopnagel?
5mmx10mm = 50mm² x 2N/mm² = 100N afschuifkracht, 
dus 1 x die bolhoek laten haken achter iets met een kracht van pakweg 1/5 van het eigen (gevulde-)gewicht en .......
OEPS! 
Mooi is ie wel, maar de degelijkheid (toch ook een overweging om iest in een case te stoppen....) zet ik mijn twijfels bij.
Mensen met andere ervaringen?

* Deste hoger, deste hijstie!*

----------


## Radar

> citaat:Vandaar ook mijn vraag, aangezien die kist toch al redelijk hoog is....waarom die handvaten zo hoog ?? lijkt me niet echt makkelijk sjouwen



Handvaten zit op dus danige hoogte dat kist makkelijk met 2 man te tillen is.
Er komen nog wielen onder.




> citaat: Hoe zit die hoeklijn vast...
> het is geen inschuif-type want van binnen niks te zien, maar ik mis de popnagels die de stevige verbinding bepalen....
> LijM?
> Of hangt alles af van die ene bolhoekpopnagel?



Hoeprofiel zit momemteel nog met 2 nagels per kant vast wat naar mijn ervaring voor lengtes tot +/- 1 meter net voldoende is.
Ik heb meer zorgen over het monteren van de rackprofielen waar de 19"apparaten in komen te hangen, deze zit nu met 5 popnagels vast, is dit voldoende?

Gezien het gebruik zullen deze kisten hopelijk gaan voldoen.




> citaat:ik MOET ook spoedig een 19'' rack hebben, maar tweede hands komt er weinig aan, en zelf maken zal niet lukken ...



.
Iedereen kan kisten bouwen.

Even voor het totaal plaatje
Hout:        80,-
Verf/lak:    90,-
Flightware:  450,-
-----------------
Totaal       570,-

Dit is een globale raming van de kosten voor het komplete meubel.
De meeste tijd in deze ging zitten in de afwerklaag ( grondlaag met 2 laklagen).
Tevens was het op voorraad hebben, te laat uitleverren van fligthware een storende factor, zo rond 10 mei komen de wieltjes binnen en zal het 2e 19" rack ook klaar zijn, hoop zo rond die tijd fotos te kunnen plaatsen van het complete meubel in aktie.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoi Radar,
de ervaring van 1 popnagelplaats per meter als net voldoende - klinkt bij mij niet als erg geloofwaardig. 
de eerste de beste echt harde klap/stoot zal dan zeker leiden tot ontzetten van de hoeklijn, en die krijg je ook nooit meer recht. 
En waarom zul je niet wat zekerheid inbouwen boven het 'net voldoende'? 
6 hoekstrips met elk 2 x 2 = 24 extra popnagels. Dat kan je toch ook niet de kop kosten aan materiaal of werk?
Wat betreft die gepopte racking-strips:
zolang je de case vertikaal blijft vervoeren - en alle apparaten op de bodem+op elkaar rusten zal er geen direct probleem ontstaan.
Maar mocht je de case tippen bij vervoer, of hem per ongeluk een knal laten maken bij een drempel, dan zijn de berekeningen globaal:
2 x 5 x 10kg = 100kg 'houdkracht'. Het hangt ervan af hoe zwaar de apparaten per stuk, en in totaal, zijn, en hoe je in het algemeen met die case omgaat, hoe lang ze zich goed zullen houden. 
Bij 50kg aan apparateninhoud heb je maar een 'veiligheidsfactor' van 2. Voor materialen die dienen voor het vastzetten van lading (sjorren) wordt in de Europese normen gerekend met een Vf van minimaal 2,5. Dus het is wat magertjes.
Ik zelf zette de racking altijd onder en boven met twee popnagels vast, en daar tussendoor op ongeveer elke 10-15cm. 
Maar had voor kwetsbare apparatuur altijd wel een binnencase die in het schuim in de buitencase lag. 
Aan de andere kant weet ik dat bijvoorbeeld Ampco jaren gewerkt heeft met de amps in geschuimde binnenkisten en de effectenracks (eq's en andere relatief lichte apparatuur) in direct racking-gemonteerde cases.

En ik zie dat die hoekplaatjes ook eindelijk binnen zijn!  :Smile: 
Verder: Ziet er wederom TOP uit! Ik hou van die kleur!
Komt er ook nog een mooi Logo op?
En laat ons eens weten hoe die verflaag zich houdt na een paar maanden 'on-the-road'. 
Want dat is toch - althans kwa uiterlijk - het meest kwetsbare onderdeel vermoed ik zo: een teer-verbrand huidje! <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

* Hijsfijn!!!!!*

----------


## Mathijs

de kisten zijn niet bedoelt voor versterkers, het volgende komt er in:
- PC
- 3 adat machines
- patch bay
- Sync unit. 
- Break-out box geluidskaart.

Dan zit je op 16 HE 

De 2e kist gaan voornamelijk gebruikt worden voor effecten en dynamic processing. Hier is nog niet zo veel van aanwezig. Dus op dit moment vullen we hem gewoon met van alles en nog wat.

Ik ben ook erg fan van de kleur!! is weer eens wat anders dan zwart.

MATHIJS = TANTEWILLIE

----------

